# What's Up With Nis-Knacks?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

I can't seem to get in contact with Richard at Nis-Knacks?! Is he still in business or is he OK? It seems that his answer machine is full and cannot accept any messages (from when I called) and he has been unresponsive to emails. If somebody is in the HI area, can you find out for all those who want to purchase from his company? TIA!


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

my sister should be calling him today. she lives there. my el-hvac plate just stopped working, and re-installing it isn't working, but it says they have a 1 year warranty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks 99.se.ltd! Let us know what the deal is. Lates...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*NisKnacks*

I live in hawaii and i haven't seen richard for over one year....mia but i will try to contact him again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks bro! If anybody else is having the same problems as me wanting to buy from Nis-Knacks, please post too. Thanks!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Clear Inner Trunk Tail Lights*

Yo guys.....I know Ive posted before ( but who knows maybe if we shout loud enough, just like when we did for JWT when they took forever to release there cams for the GA16DE maybe someone over at Nis-Knacks will wake up) Im trying to purchase the clear inner tail lamps and trim package for my B13 Sentra and they are showing available at there website still. I am ready to send them a money order but I dont want to send them one only to find out that there either no longer in business or dont have any more available and have not updated the website informing the nissan community.........Nis-Knacks please wake up!!!!! respond to something!!!!........all I want is a confirmation.....either YES you have them available or NO you dont........Im sure Im not the only one wanting to buy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

*B13 1991-1994 sentra clear tail lights and sidemarker (and more)*

my 1991 nissan sentra e is having tranny problems. i have a k&n air intake cone, coilovers, lighted spoiler, 17 inch rims, performance steering wheel, and other parts. all for sale, and brand new. i also have the clear tail lights, inside and out. it comes with the clear sidemarkers. email me at [email protected] with any offers for any parts you may have.
also if anyone knows where i can find a 4 speed manual transmission for this sentra, help me out, i'm desperate.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Seriously, 
Since he is no longer doing business, why doesn't he sell off his inventory. I'm sure there are places, or even individual people who would buy all the stealth corners, or indiglo HVAC's and stuff.

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hes hoarding them i guess


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i agree with seth... i wouldnt mind purchasing those stealth corners and the indiglow HVAC's


----------

